# Few of these..



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Dont post this stuff much. But I'm making a batch of these for myself. AYC, 3g of lead in stomach, they sit and swim nice like a spook should.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

looks good just make sure you seal'em good...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Lol, I know. Mine go in a BLO bath, finished with etex. Best epoxy for me. I keep paint simple because I am NOT good at artsy ****. I can rattle can the he'll out of a solid white with red chin though, and thats about the extent of my paint ability lol


----------

